# Painting my wheels.



## Smeds

About 30 seconds after that thread about the Plasti-dip stuff, I ordered some and it arrived this morning. I had already masked the tyre and valve on my winter wheels so after a quick wipe I was ready to go. Now I have never sprayed any thing well before but as the alloys are not in great condition I'm not too worried about bodging it. But I took it slow and steady, think I'm quite pleased with the results so far, off out for a fry up now and will see how they look when I get back in a couple of hours and give them another coat.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Looks fine in the picture to me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Good luck, hope the rest of them turn out how you wan them to and stay away from those curbs! 8)

Just a quick one, is your car 2 or 4wd?


----------



## Smeds

Cheers, apparently it just peels off so if it's no good I can try again.

4wd


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Phew, i had a thought for a second it was 2wd which would have ment those bushes where wrong, don't worry though they'll be fine 8)

You did rub the wheels down with some light sand paper or a scotchbrite 1st didn't you?


----------



## Smeds

AwesomeJohn said:


> You did rub the wheels down with some light sand paper or a scotchbrite 1st didn't you?


A little bit, will probably do it a bit more on the other 3.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

That's fine, as long as the paint has something to hold on too (not a smooth painted surface) there is no reason why the pain should peel off,

Good luck,

Cheers John


----------



## Adam-tt

its not paint you dont have to key the surface


----------



## jays_225

im sure i have seen this before. is it the stuff the covers in a thin plastic coat that then can be peeled off? does it feel like paint or rubber?


----------



## Smeds

Yeah, feels and looks like paint. Very easy to peel off, wasn't happy with one of the wheels so have started over again.


----------



## urpaldan

Was one tin enough for 4 wheels?


----------



## burns

Looking 8)

Very tempted to do my lower grilles in this now.


----------



## Smeds

urpaldan said:


> Was one tin enough for 4 wheels?


I've now done all four 17" alloys and have used two cans. But I'll be doing an extra couple of coats for good measure with the 3rd can.


----------



## Adam-tt

did you buy these from ebay?


----------



## Smeds

Yes. Came from frost.co.uk


----------



## Smeds

The wheel I'd not touched since yesterday afternoon still feels slightly tacky, but hopefully it is going to harden otherwise I dont hold out much hope for the whole project.


----------



## Adam-tt

Im sure the guy who did his grills did say it stays tacky for a few days

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## vanboosh

It should harden more and more over time. As in my post about applying it to grills a week ago, it does stay tacky for a bit, but they're dry now with a rubbery texture. I also sprayed my iPod a couple days ago and thats hardened now. I've used it on loads of things over the last year or so and it should take a fair amount of abuse, but wheels take more than a lot of places on a car so it'll be interesting to see how long it lasts. Keep us posted.

Also, you shouldn't really need to sand anything down as it sticks to just about anything, although sanding it should make it even more hard wearing.


----------



## Smeds

Cool, thats good to know thanks. They won't be on the car til we get winter weather so they've got plenty of time.

They look brilliant, really pleased with the results.


----------



## kazinak

painted my wheels with the plastidip aswell , quality product


----------



## andyTT180

kazinak said:


> painted my wheels with the plastidip aswell , quality product


Are those window tints legal? :roll:


----------



## kazinak

andyTT180 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> painted my wheels with the plastidip aswell , quality product
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/308481_2545446554708_1210081292_33054312_1973376241_n.jpg[img][/quote]
> 
> Are those window tints legal? :roll:[/quote]
> 
> i've passed mot,so yes they are legal :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## 4ndrew

How long have you had it on now? Is it lasting well. My wheels look a state at the moment and want to get them refurbed in black but don't really want to do it before winter... This would be a good test to see if I like the black ;-) got any close ups by any chance?


----------



## Smeds

Not on the car yet, waiting for the cold weather.
No close ups yet, will take one for you. It's not perfect and certainly not for the perfectionist.


----------



## Smeds




----------



## paul_cymru

What colour plasti-kote is that? I've just been on their website, although I was planning to spray my wheels black, they also do silver colours and metallic graphite 8)


----------



## Smeds

This is Matt black. Wheels have been on half a week and pretty pleased with them.


----------



## Smeds

Been on a few weeks now and got a couple of chips in the paint, right through to the silver. No problem, just bought a tin of plastidip and painted the chips. all looks good again.


----------



## kazinak

i have done 4-5 layers, few months now and still look perfect :roll:


----------



## 4ndrew

kazinak said:


> i have done 4-5 layers, few months now and still look perfect :roll:


You got any close ups after that length of time? I want to get mine properly refurbed in satin black, but this could be a cheap alternative until I can afford the real deal...


----------



## welshboyo

i would personally go for powdercoating on your wheels guys, i had my wheels on my mr2 done and they come out great and believe me they wont chip very easy and was very reasonable priced. had them done kawasaki green put little pic up see what you think?? going to do my tt in satin black now so will post pics when finished.
previous









after


----------



## kazinak

welshboyo said:


> i would personally go for powdercoating on your wheels guys, i had my wheels on my mr2 done and they come out great and believe me they wont chip very easy and was very reasonable priced. had them done kawasaki green put little pic up see what you think?? going to do my tt in satin black now so will post pics when finished.
> previous
> [[/img]


ok, ill give you a £20 , go and powdercoat my wheels to protect them over the winter, and when summer comes remove the paint without any damage


----------

